# Suche Gästepass für meine schwangere Frau



## Neo8783 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Gästepass für meine schwangere Frau.
ich weiss leider nicht ob ihr Laüptop schnell genug ist sonst würd ich ihr das Spiel kaufen.
Deswegen der Test mit der Starter Edtion. Wenn ich es dann kaufe spenden wir hier im Forum die 2 Gästepässe natürlich.

P.S: Es wird ein Junge


----------

